# My OSC (Open Stage Control) Template for Expression Maps in Cubase



## Nils_L (Jul 14, 2021)

I wrote a web-application for generating expression maps for Cubase and JavaScript arrays for my OSC template a while back where I also showed parts of my OSC template (https://vi-control.net/community/th...ssionmap-generator-for-cubase-and-osc.107827/).

Because of a request from Youtube I chose to share my OSC template and also made a little tutorial on how it works.



Instead of having a wide variety of controls for Cubase my template only focusses on showing and controlling expression maps since I prefer the shortcuts on my keyboard over a touchscreen.

I'm not a professional at OSC at all and want to shoutout especially Mihkel Zilmer for sharing his insights about Lemur and now Open Stage Control. The template he shared in another forum post was the basis of my template and made me understand how especially the custom module is working.


----------

